# Bicycle saddle bags for touring



## dmytro_goncharenko (16 Apr 2015)

I just wonder what kind of saddle bags do you usualy use for your touring? Being a cycling travelling fun I was looking for a bag as an addition to my bike backpack. And pannier wasn't a proper decision for me because of many reasons (wrong weight balance,some risk of broken spokes on rear wheel and more) So, I started looking for much better option and finally found this one.

*
Bag details:*
Volume: 7 liters (1.85 US gal)
Weight: 250 g. (8.8 oz)
Material: “Titan”
Material density: 1680D
Basic colors: black or gray
Additional colors: orange, blue, yellow, red, green, light green, lime color.
Price: $59


----------



## Aushiker (17 Apr 2015)

None currently but I am in the process of building up a Salsa Mukluk as my bikepacking bike. At this point in time the saddle bag for that bike will be a Porcelain Rocket Mr Fusion.






Andrew


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Apr 2015)

Jannie tours on a Trek Road bike with rear rack and panniers. She carries about 20kg which is plenty of gear. she has never had wheel or spoke pronlems.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2015)

How about a Carradice Carradry SRQ.
I'll be cycling from Switzerland to home later on in the year. Panniers are not an option for my road bike. So this looks a very good bet.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Apr 2015)

dmytro_goncharenko said:


> I just wonder what kind of saddle bags do you usualy use for your touring? Being a cycling travelling fun I was looking for a bag as an addition to my bike backpack. And pannier wasn't a proper decision for me because of many reasons (wrong weight balance,some risk of broken spokes on rear wheel and more) So, I started looking for much better option and finally found this one.
> 
> *
> Bag details:*
> ...



Can I just say, that second picture is rather unfortunate as the tree branch looks like your nose!!


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Apr 2015)

Would a Carradice not cause as much stress to the rear wheel as panniers, as well as stressing the seat post?

I know its a good Company but they always look a bit cumbersome.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2015)

I have a Ti seat post so it won't be a problem.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Apr 2015)

+1 to the blue man. I've had an SQR block and packs on all sorts, even folder stems and never had a moment concern.

They're remarkably simple in use pretty discrete when the pack is off and if you have another suitable bag, you can fix it to the frame and have your own bespoke set up. The frame is set up to readily fit conventional saddlebags too.


----------



## bigjim (21 Apr 2015)

Carradice on my last tour.


----------



## vernon (21 Apr 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Would a Carradice not cause as much stress to the rear wheel as panniers, as well as stressing the seat post?
> 
> I know its a good Company but they always look a bit cumbersome.



My 24 stones plus panniers doesn't stress my wheels or the seat post.

Oh, and I use a Carradice camper saddlebag for good measure.

You might like to revise your opinion.


----------



## bigjim (21 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> My 24 stones plus panniers doesn't stress my wheels or the seat post.
> 
> Oh, and I use a Carradice camper saddlebag for good measure.
> 
> You might like to revise your opinion.


Saddlebag weight tends to be concentrated down through the seatpost/seat tube and towards the centre of the frame IMO. In other words an addition to riders bodyweight so little effect on handling unless it sways when you are out of the saddle. But mine does not do that.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2015)

I've used a Barley for a short tour - but it does entail packing very, very light...
Last tour, I used a T-Bag on my Brompton. That was for a week away.


----------



## jiberjaber (23 Apr 2015)

I'm considering one of these the smallest they do is 11L (350g) which I thing should be enough for a couple of overnight stops I think..
They do a few other sizes, I think the largest is 17L (400g) I'd be interested if anyone has any experience with them. It will be on a carbon seat post, and one of my concerns is clearance from the back of my thighs.

https://www.apidura.com/product/saddle-pack-compact/


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> I'm considering one of these the smallest they do is 11L (350g) which I thing should be enough for a couple of overnight stops I think..
> They do a few other sizes, I think the largest is 17L (400g) I'd be interested if anyone has any experience with them. It will be on a carbon seat post, and one of my concerns is clearance from the back of my thighs.
> 
> https://www.apidura.com/product/saddle-pack-compact/



Now that bag looks pretty good.
I haven't bought the Carradice I linked to above yet. Will have to have a think.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Can I just say, that second picture is rather unfortunate as the tree branch looks like your nose!!



Very good, MDB!


----------



## contadino (27 Apr 2015)

bigjim said:


> Carradice on my last tour.


Hey, is that the Audax one? Or the C? Do you know how many litres? I'm looking at the Carradice models and can't figure out which one to get.


----------



## bigjim (27 Apr 2015)

contadino said:


> Hey, is that the Audax one? Or the C? Do you know how many litres? I'm looking at the Carradice models and can't figure out which one to get.


They don't do it any more. It came with it's own frame that the bag slid onto via a pocket underneath. As far as I'm aware it's the same size as the Super C which means about 23 litre. I've got the Super C as well but the one pictured weighs about 300g less as it's not the same material.


----------



## dmytro_goncharenko (21 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> How about a Carradice Carradry SRQ.
> I'll be cycling from Switzerland to home later on in the year. Panniers are not an option for my road bike. So this looks a very good bet.



It looks waterproof, is"t it?


----------



## Simon_m (26 May 2015)

Hi there, I use this, amazing bag. I was traveling light, so no panniers, just this as a kind of day bag. (luggage was in a van). Great British made bag, waterproof, and expands pretty large. It got everything I needed in it for a day including wet weather gear, overshoes, trainers, food, spare water, cameras etc.
https://www.carradice.co.uk/. :





http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0060/0075.htm


----------



## MontyVeda (26 May 2015)

dmytro_goncharenko said:


> ... pannier wasn't a proper decision for me because of many reasons (wrong weight *balance*,some risk of broken spokes on rear wheel ...


does anyone who uses panniers actually find balance a problem?

I mainly use one and have packed it full of wine and spuds and balance still isn't an issue.


----------



## samid (27 May 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> does anyone who uses panniers actually find balance a problem?
> 
> I mainly use one and have packed it full of wine and spuds and balance still isn't an issue.


I agree. I have loaded a large watermelon into one pannier, with nothing on the other side, and the bike handled just fine.

Also - why would panniers increase the risk of broken spokes?


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> does anyone who uses panniers actually find balance a problem?
> 
> I mainly use one and have packed it full of wine and spuds and balance still isn't an issue.


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^. You can have 10kg on one pannier and you really don't notice an imbalance when touring.

Why go into denial? Ortlieb Back Roller Classic. Utterly bomb-proof. ( and totally waterproof).
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b4s74p984


----------



## contadino (27 May 2015)

Simon_m said:


> Hi there, I use this, amazing bag. I was traveling light, so no panniers, just this as a kind of day bag. (luggage was in a van). Great British made bag, waterproof, and expands pretty large. It got everything I needed in it for a day including wet weather gear, overshoes, trainers, food, spare water, cameras etc.



I think that's the one I just bought. A Pendle IIRC. 9 litres.


----------



## AlexB (27 May 2015)

I've been using a combination of a Carradice Barley with a Tortec Ultralite rack and a pair of Alpkit dry bags to carry my kit for lightweight touring. The drybags are 8l each and carry a pair of lightweight trousers, spare underwear, a day's cycle clothing, a pair of lightweight shoes, washkit and a shirt and sweater for evening wear. The barley carries the stuff I need during the day with my waterproof strapped to the lid.
This worked perfectly for several long multi-day tours (credit-card touring where I was staying on either hotels or hostels overnight and washing my kit in the sink, wringing it out in a towel and letting it dry overnight - actually you get two nights for it to dry).


----------



## Simon_m (27 May 2015)

Fab contadino . It looks a really nice bag, and it is. It opens up at the top with a plastic "expander" and the flap can be made larger to cover the extra space too. Otherwise it can be a small bag. I had to borrow a shoulder strap for it from another bag, so when one parks their park and goes to explore, it can be carried comfortably. What is nice is the side pockets which I found I could access relatively easily while cycling to get bits and bobs out of.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

I've just done a three-day ride with just a Carradice Super C saddlebag, attached with an SQR block. If I'd been able to leave the lock behind it would have been super-duper light. If I'd been willing to do some washing (as most others did) and not changed into civvies in the evening I could have carried on for weeks.

Others on the same trip had single panniers and didn't seem to be overly bothered by the imbalance. One person had two full panniers and a Super C saddlebag.


----------



## contadino (27 May 2015)

Simon_m said:


> Fab contadino . It looks a really nice bag, and it is. It opens up at the top with a plastic "expander" and the flap can be made larger to cover the extra space too. Otherwise it can be a small bag. I had to borrow a shoulder strap for it from another bag, so when one parks their park and goes to explore, it can be carried comfortably. What is nice is the side pockets which I found I could access relatively easily while cycling to get bits and bobs out of.



I'm only really aiming for enough capacity for 3 day B&B tours and if I overstock on Battenberg/vino & salumi, and the saddle bag can't take it, I'll just have to invest in a handle bar bag.

The bag hasn't arrived yet so I'm gripped with anticipation.


----------



## Simon_m (27 May 2015)

i found the handlebar bag a pain, so i binned it after trying to use it after one day. The saddle bag is good as it is directly behind you so your bike stability isn't affected too much


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 May 2015)

dmytro_goncharenko said:


> *Bag details:*
> Volume: 7 liters (1.85 US gal)
> Weight: 250 g. (8.8 oz)



That size is for day trips. Multi day tours need about 20l of saddle bag. Carradice is the traditional source, they are very lightweight and durable.
A bar bag adds additional space, is useful for valuables and makes a sound map holder. QR mounts such as Rixen and Kaul can be had in std and extended versions.

For loads up to 25L, saddlebags offer a much better ratio of load/bag weight. If you are not careful, a rack/bag system can weigh more than the stuff it carries.


----------



## RedRider (27 May 2015)

I've done 3-5 day tours (not camping) using a carradice super c 'audax'. Has meant washing kit each evening. Somehow, by the end of each day most of the contents seem to end up in the jersey pockets. Can't even imagine what they were stuffed with in this pic...


----------



## contadino (31 May 2015)

Well my Pendle arrived. Just went to fit it on the bike and there is no more than 5mm of clearance over the tyre with the bag empty.

So not being able to return it, and not being able to afford any of the Carradice supports for a while (they are f'ing expensive), I guess it's a choice between throwing it in a cupboard or cycling around with mudguards permanently fitted.

So I'm not best pleased. The bag is really well made, and looks the part, but just not usable.


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> I'm considering one of these the smallest they do is 11L (350g) which I thing should be enough for a couple of overnight stops I think..
> They do a few other sizes, I think the largest is 17L (400g) I'd be interested if anyone has any experience with them. It will be on a carbon seat post, and one of my concerns is clearance from the back of my thighs.
> 
> https://www.apidura.com/product/saddle-pack-compact/



Mark Beaumont used that kit on his Africa Solo trip: http://markbeaumontonline.com

They have them in Edin Bike Co-op, looks very nice! (And on Mark's bike )


----------



## Ootini (25 Sep 2015)

The AlpKit Airlok 13l tapered is dirt cheap and works perfectly as a seat pack in it's own right (although it's designed to fit in a Koala or similar).

Read all about it here: https://bikepackingonabudget.wordpress.com/


----------



## jiberjaber (25 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Mark Beaumont used that kit on his Africa Solo trip: http://markbeaumontonline.com
> 
> They have them in Edin Bike Co-op, looks very nice! (And on Mark's bike )



I tried one out but had to return it as unfortunately my thighs rubbed on it when they were in the rearmost position. The only way I could make it work was my manufacturing a 40mm block to stand the bag further off the seat post. If it were narrower at the seat post end it would have been OK perhaps.

Its a well made product, but unfortunately it wasn't for me...

I moved on to a N+1 that I could fit a rack to and bought some Ortlieb panniers..... they are ace!.


----------



## Fubar (25 Sep 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> I tried one out but had to return it as unfortunately my thighs rubbed on it when they were in the rearmost position. The only way I could make it work was my manufacturing a 40mm block to stand the bag further off the seat post. If it were narrower at the seat post end it would have been OK perhaps.
> 
> Its a well made product, but unfortunately it wasn't for me...
> 
> I moved on to a N+1 that I could fit a rack to and bought some Ortlieb panniers..... they are ace!.



I ended up buying one, doesn't rub at all:


----------



## jiberjaber (25 Sep 2015)

I think a lot for me was to do with where my seat is relative to the seat post, also it was the larger bag, I think yours is the smaller one?


----------

